# Denver Nuggets vs New Orleans Hornets 6:00 pm MST/ 8:00 pm EST



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

PG: Allen Iverson
SG: Yakhouba Diawara 
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Kenyon Martin
C: Marcus Camby

*VS*






































PG: Chris Paul
SG: Morris Peterson
SF: Peja Stojakovic
PF: David West
C: Tyson Chandler​


Nba.com said:


> The New Orleans Hornets know fast starts can be misleading after their struggles last season.
> 
> The Hornets, off to another quick start, visit the Denver Nuggets in a matchup of undefeated teams Sunday night.
> 
> ...


*:clap2: And some NEW Nuggets Dancer Photos for the Road: :clap2:*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kenyon starting off very well defensively this game. Both teams are struggling offensively Nuggets are 2-8 and I think N.O. is 2-12


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kenyon Martin tip in makes it 

7-4 Nuggets lead


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

All i can say is Denver is going to be the team to beat in the west A.I. and Melo are the truth.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets are really turning it on right now 11-0 scoring run

13-4 Nuggets

Edit: Hornets just ended it

13-6


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Wilks just replaced Diawara

15-8 Nuggets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Although they struggled for the most part of the 1st qtr shooting They still managed to put up more than 21 points.

I like the way their defense has looked so far

Nuggets are up 21-14 after 1.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

NENE alreadly looks MUCH BETTER in this game so far than he has in the previous two. 

31-25 Nuggets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Great offensive rebound and put back by Kleiza!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Wilks apparently has a right hamstring strain and a questionable return was just reported


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets fell asleep a lil in the 2nd qtr but managed to still get out with a 1 pt lead with an emphatic dunk by Camby right be4 the half.

49-48 Nuggets


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Man, Iverson is really struggling right now. I'm not sure what it is, but hopefully he'll work himself out of it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Man, Iverson is really struggling right now. I'm not sure what it is, but hopefully he'll work himself out of it.


He usually does, but yah he is struggling. With that being said he still managed 12pts and 5 assists.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Great take to the bucket by Diawara to open up offensively for the nuggets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

K-Mart just got robbed of a beautiful dunk after a horrible call that ball was off the cylinder


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Man, Iverson is really struggling right now. I'm not sure what it is, but hopefully he'll work himself out of it.


It's like he's so focused on getting the foul, he goes for that instead of focusing on making the shot.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Were getting sloppy need to buckle down now

down 6


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Ugh... just bad all around play from the nuggets. Everybody is settling for jumpers, and they're slow on defense. Only Camby and Kenyon are playing good.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Great look by Camby to Melo cutting to the hoop!

Alright come on guys gets some stops and lets get it together!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow we couldnt buy a break there on offense. Defense isnt playin as bad right now and thank god cuz we could of been down about 15 right there.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Great block by NENE!

Melo is really strugglin from the field right now


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice lil run there at the end of the qtr, only down 4 now

73-69 Hornets


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nene is impressing me. He started slow, but he's clearly working the weight off. You can already see a difference.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Nene is impressing me. He started slow, but he's clearly working the weight off. You can already see a difference.


I was going to say the same thing but I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me I said he couldnt possibly made that much of a difference in his appearnce in only a few days.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow Back to Back 3pters that hurt!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It really did. But they're even worse on offense right now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cant make a basket to save our lives the one we do gets negated to give us extra time on the shotclock


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Man, Iverson is the worst player in the game right now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Such a lousy ticky tack call at the end of the game on NENE. But we started playing a lil to late here. Oh well!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This was ridiculous. Carmelo and AI cost them the game. Both played horribly.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Was it me or did Melo look asleep all game long? he just looked dragged down and tired. Same iwth AI.

I think the loss of Mike Wilks will really hurt the team on this upcoming road trip.

never thought I'd hear those words come out of my mouth...but there they go!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nene looks like he lost 15 pounds from game 1. It was very nice to see some glimpses of what he'll contribute this season.

Forcing AI to play PG the entire second half hurt the team


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Has anyone seen a poorer attempt at defending the pick and roll? Seriously. Ever?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Has anyone seen a poorer attempt at defending the pick and roll? Seriously. Ever?


Lakers in the 1998 playoffs


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Nene looks like he lost 15 pounds from game 1. It was very nice to see some glimpses of what he'll contribute this season.
> 
> Forcing AI to play PG the entire second half hurt the team


He said it would take him two weeks to get back into full shape. I didn't believe it, but damn.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The guy is a physical specimen...I would not doubt it if he DOES come back next week anouther 10-15 pounds lighter.

Dude must know his body better than anyboyd else on the planet!

Bummer thing is...if it only takes him 2 weeks to get into shape, why doesn't he start getting into shape 2 weeks prior to camp?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> The guy is a physical specimen...I would not doubt it if he DOES come back next week anouther 10-15 pounds lighter.
> 
> Dude must know his body better than anyboyd else on the planet!
> 
> Bummer thing is...if it only takes him 2 weeks to get into shape, why doesn't he start getting into shape 2 weeks prior to camp?


I think the injury played a big part in him not being able to get in shape earlier.

Melo and AI both had pretty bad games but people are going to have bad games its just to bad they decided to have them both on the same night. Gotta rebound and get it together for the road trip


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I think the injury played a big part in him not being able to get in shape earlier.
> 
> Melo and AI both had pretty bad games but people are going to have bad games its just to bad they decided to have them both on the same night. Gotta rebound and get it together for the road trip


I'm less concerned with it being a bad game than carmelo hogging the ball the whole forth quarter.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I'm less concerned with it being a bad game than carmelo hogging the ball the whole forth quarter.


To me it looked like he was just so frustrated with himself playing so poorly that every possesion he wanted to try to fix it and get out of his funk that he kept forcing up a lot of bad shots


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Face it guys...we need Ryan Bowen.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Face it guys...we need Ryan Bowen.


Eddy's better.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Can nobody take a joke? 

Bowen has a scorer's mentality... JOKING.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't feel too bad - I saw NO crush the Blazers in their previous game. They are a very good team right now.

Its early in the season, with plenty of time to make adjustments.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

southnc said:


> Don't feel too bad - I saw NO crush the Blazers in their previous game. They are a very good team right now.
> 
> Its early in the season, with plenty of time to make adjustments.


The problem is that denver wants to be better than very good.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

They'll be fine.
They played a horrible game (which they were very close in) despite having everybody underperform. 

I'm glad it was a bit of a wake up call for them. 

This road trip will tell us a lot more about what we need to know.


----------

